
Ask HN: Where should we go? - IceyEC
My family and I are planning to leave the USA and move to Europe. The final destination isn&#x27;t nailed down yet but we had been considering France. I work for a company that would probably let me switch to contract employment and work from countries other than the US without much trouble, we already have employees in most, if not all, countries in Europe.<p>I asked a friend of mine who resides in France what his thoughts were and he gave me some sad information and I wondered if it is the general idea or if his viewpoint is skewed form having a grown child entering the workforce :) He said that salaries are low (1500-2000 Euro being considered a good salary), employment taxes are very high (100% paid by employer, and that our French must be perfect to find regular employment.<p>We have looked into the Netherlands as well, and are beginning to look at Germany but are potentially open to most places.<p>Thanks for the help!
======
Broken_Hippo
The two biggest issues will likely be language and immigration laws, and these
might greatly affect where you move to. My move was through marriage, so my
experience differs (language classes were provided free, for example, and
other benefits).

First things first, check the immigration laws to see if they allow what you
are wanting - a remote job while moving there willingly. If not, you might
have to look for work.

In Norway, most folks need to speak Norwegian well to work. English helps me,
but it just isn't enough on its own, despite what people (including many
Norwegians) seem to think. However, many in the tech field have English
workplaces, and if I remember correctly, there are job seeking permits
available (if not, you do get 3 months of staying visa free in most of the EU
and Schengen area, and it is probably similar in other countries.

You may or may not be able to apply to immigrate inside your target country.
You might have to travel in the US to their embassy, and have a long wait
time. You might need proof of income and savings and other such things, and
you will likely need to apply for (and pay) immigration for each family member
seperately. You also might be required to pay for language courses at least
for yourself, but your children will likely be simply taught at school. Your
wife, coming along as family, may or may not be able to work without
additional immigration work (which can likely be changed later on). If she
doesn't hold a degree, she might need to be willing to accept things like
cleaning work.

Your degree might need verified by an authority in the country, and that can
take some time as well, but this may or may not be an issue.

Good Luck.

